# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Azud (Cerecedo, Boñar, León )

## manuelra

Azud en (Cerecedo, Boñar, León )

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------

